# Problem with attachments



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

The link in the attachments section at the bottom of the page is gone. Who stole it cause I really need it to post stuff.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2009)

You mean the paperclip button in the quick reply area?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

When you (Go Advance) it brings up another page. You scroll down to add attachments and click the link to bring up the little window with to Browse with. Well that little link is absent on my screen.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2009)

I just checked on mine and it's still there (Manage Attachments). You did send your monthly check to Horse didn't you????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

Uuuuuuuuh, nope.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2009)

I never use the quick reply feature, I always use the "Post Reply" button. But just to be sure, I clicked the "Go Advanced" button in the quick reply area, and had the attachment button showing.

Sooo...I think VB might be onto something here 

Sorry man, don't know what else it could be...maybe try the Post Reply button and see if it's available that way?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

That didn't work either.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2009)

It is certainly still there for me. Not sure what is wrong at your end.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)

It's back. Thank you guys for checking into it!


----------

